# Hubby doesn't Get it"



## smilesunshine (Oct 19, 2010)

my precious hubbster is so so supportive and is a very savvy businessman....thing is, i need "proof" that make-up artistry can bring in real money, and that I do need REAL training to get started......I have explained until I am blue-purple-tie-dyed in the face, but he is very pragmatic and knows
  	i have high hopes and dreams ...and a vivid imagination-perfect for the makeup artistry world,right!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!??????????????????????????????????????????????????????

  	Sooo, what do u have to say about that, my friends????


----------



## LMD84 (Oct 19, 2010)

well i'm not a professional make up artist so can't comment about that. but i'd say just follow your dreams and do what makes you happy. as long as you bring in a decent amount of money to live off, it doesnt matter 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 and


----------



## kaliraksha (Oct 19, 2010)

Welcome to Specktra!

  	I think that especially when you're in the position to take a risk (like another steady income) you should always follow your dreams. While training is helpful and keeps you on task... don't shy away from good ol' experimentation and self-learning. Hope to see you around the forum =)


----------



## Purple (Oct 19, 2010)

That´s right! Follow your dreams! =)


----------



## ButterflyKeeper (Oct 20, 2010)

You should totally go for it. Make up artists can definitely make it big. Like Maggie Hunt. http://www.maggiehunt.ourhitched.co.uk/


----------



## LC (Oct 20, 2010)

It literally takes years for makeup artists to bring in steady, good income. It doesnt happen within a few months or a year... he just needs to know that. Maybe offer to get a part time job in the meantime


----------



## jennyfee (Oct 21, 2010)

I was in the education field and decided to abandon everything, followed a makeup course and am now a full time make up artist. It's hard at first, I can have like 3 gigs a week and then nothing for 2 weeks... Or even more! So basically I found a full-time job in my field, which is a beauty consultant in a high end beauty department of a drugstore, and this lets me build up great experience dealing with different types of brides, clients, etc. and also a great network of other artists and representatives from many companies!
  	Definitely follow your dreams, I know i've never been happier!!


----------



## kangelmakeup (Mar 14, 2011)

jennyfee said:


> I was in the education field and decided to abandon everything, followed a makeup course and am now a full time make up artist. It's hard at first, I can have like 3 gigs a week and then nothing for 2 weeks... Or even more! So basically I found a full-time job in my field, which is a beauty consultant in a high end beauty department of a drugstore, and this lets me build up great experience dealing with different types of brides, clients, etc. and also a great network of other artists and representatives from many companies!
> Definitely follow your dreams, I know i've never been happier!!


  	I def agree with jennyfee. I say go after your dream, I too am going through a similar situation as jennyfee. I just graduated in Elem. Ed. but I have always wanted to pursue makeup artistry. So now I'm thinking about doing it part time and hopefully it builds up from there. My husband was kind of unsure about it too, I say try it part time and see where it takes of from there.  Goodluck!


----------

